# Where to begin?



## mustangman03gt (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum, and new to model railroading in general. I have a few different sets in different scales that I've either purchased myself or were left to me from relatives that passed away. I've now inherited a house, and finally find myself with some room to get a layout going in. I've been watching videos and reading books, magazines, and websites about everything from benchwork to scenery, so I think I'm good in those respects. However, one thing eludes me: how do you decide WHAT to model?

I know, it all depends on what I want to do. But that's the thing; do you find yourself more inspired by places you have lived and/or visited in the past? Or does a fictional layout give you freedom of what to build? What time period? I grew up in a fairly historical area (Tombstone, Arizona); while not significant by railroad standards (from what I've found out, it barely had rail service for a few years before it got shut down); those honors would go to Benson or Bisbee. I could model something based on where I live right now. It would certainly be much more lush and easy on the eyes (East Texas); plus much more variety as far as industries to model. However, that leads me to my problem with it; there's TOO MUCH to choose from to model. I've sat at the railroads on 3 different occasions as trains have rolled by and seen 3 different rails being represented (BNSF, UP and CSX). They had so many different varieties of cars representing so many different industries and brands that I can't even remember them all. I was always thinking of just doing something with BN, since I REALLY enjoy the color of the BN locomotives. Silly reason, I know, but even sillier is I want to buy a "Big Boy" 4-8-8-4 loco simply because it is the first engine I ever got to set foot on, at the rail museum near Dallas, TX. I just wish I could find one that didn't cost me two months pay.

What resources do you guys use to find out what rail lines service which areas, the types of things they carry, so on and so forth? Any resources for looking at rail layouts on maps? Any advice for narrowing down layout possibilities? Where can I find out about different companies merging (such as the BN and SF), which types of locos were used in which time periods, etc? Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Mustangman03gt, welcome to the forum! In reply, let me offer the most important piece of information you'll ever receive on Model Railroading: Rule #1.

Rule #1 states: It is your layout. The only correct way to do anything on your layout is the way you want to do it. "Right" and "Correct" are defined solely by your opinions and no others. If someone else offers an opinion and it agrees with yours, take the time to congratulate them on their wisdom. If it conflicts with your opinion, be a gentleman: tactfully try to change the subject and do your best not to point out he's a benighted fool.

There is no Rule #2.

That stated, let me offer the following suggestion: you have already chosen your era and made many of your decisions without realizing it: a layout is your personal dream and your dream has a Big Boy in it. You seem to be of a logical mind and I suspect you like things to add up correctly: that means you need to create a world in which a Big Boy would be sensible in terms of distances travelled, train length and so on. If you establish 3 or more reasonable stops for your Big Boy, then you can add in smaller locomotives for milk runs, passenger runs, etc. 

Writers are often advised to write about what they know. You know East Texas; you might feel most comfortable working with an enviroment you know. If you're layout is large enough, you could consider mountains at one end, etc, if you're headed a stop in Denver---it's up to you. Remember that Rule #1 also applies to advice you receive here: my opinion doesn't matter, either. It's what pleases you that counts. Some people go for exceptional accuracy (we call 'em rivet counters) and I respect that; others have dinosaurs and space creatures. All of them are doing it the right way. Follow your heart and your whimsey and you won't go wrong. Also, spend some time here and talk to people as you plan it out----you'll find lots of support and good advice. Not as good as mine, but they can't all be perfect, can they? *L*

Best wishes,


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Well said Reckers.

If you like modern stuff, you could always pretend the Big-boy is a running part of a rail museum (that's how I tie steamers into my modern day layout.)

In the end - it doesn't really matter. What part of Model RR do you think you'll like the most? Building structures, running the trains, etc? I like modelling, but when you build a model, typically it's just put on a shelf to collect dust. With a model RR, each model you build adds to the overall experience on the larger Model RR. 

I also enjoy track planning/building, trying to come up with new/unique ways of getting the trains from A-B in a manner which seems feasible, all the while maintaining maximum grades, minimum radii, etc (can you tell I'm an engineer?)

When it comes to running my railroad - I like operations (running it like the real thing) with pick-ups/drop-offs, locals, through freights, etc. rather than running the train around the table. It all depends on what you want to get out of it.

Do lots of research before you start - you'll get more enjoyment in the end.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I am in a similar situation to you. I am a fan of 2 railroads that dont see much of each other and where they do meet I dont want to model. So my solution is a fictional town in a fictional location near enough to both roads to interchange with them. There is a fictional freelance road that serves the little town (there is also a marine company that serves this town and my love of R/C ship modeling). My small railroad serves this town and interchanges with the BNSF and NS railroads, depending on what the online businesses need to serve their customers. A BNSF or NS engine will deliver some cars to the SMRY and the SMRY will deliver them to the customers and depending on what is needed to go out off layout is depending on which engine is used to pull it all out. Some days the BNSF leaves the SMRY yard with 8 cars other days 1 or 2 and I have even had one set up for the engine to leave on light power. This gives me my freedom to model the roads I want. Rule #1 applies to my layout since it is my layout is of my own imagination, and there is no prototype that I could be getting wrong. (well other than the NS and BNSF do not go to the town of South Massey but if any one questions this I simply refer them to rule #1)

Oh I do have to disagree with Reckers on the Rule #2. 

Rule #2: Have Fun

Rule #3 While prototype discussions are welcome, one must first remember that this is MY railroad and if there are any disagreements with the operation of this railroad compaired to the prototype, please refer to rule #1 for clarification.

Massey


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree with all three of you!
Layout space and size would be one of the first areas of consideration, along with gauge of RR.
While you my like G (large) trains you may only have space for Z (super tiny) trains, so that can play a roll in some decisions.
You can make a layout the size you want it to be, There are Model RRers that have small layout's, _Choo Choo's_ RRing wants are one example of this, He's one that bends the "rules" and it works for him! There is another member that has a 30" x 30" layout and it works for him. Then you can go polar opposite, _sstlaure_ has one of the largest HO layouts on here and he keep growing every day, xrunner is in the track laying stages of a fine N layout, _Big Ed_ has a very large O Layout, _T-Man_ has a very fun and multi scale layout, _Reckers_ is into a nostalgic S scale layout, _Massey_ is in the shed...Literly...That's where his layout is, sadly some of us are stuck in the planning and and or waiting side of things, I'm one of those, I'm planning on a move over this summer so I have to wait for my layout to get started, I'm going to be doing a 110' X 55' Layout my next go around. 
My suggestion is start small and add-on as you learn and grow with it!
You can always take it apart and start again! I've done that about a dozen times. It's called learning I think!
Hand around and NEVER feel a question is to stupid to ask, Stupid is not asking!


----------



## mustangman03gt (Jan 13, 2012)

Hah, thanks for all the inspirational words guys! I think right now I'm planning on doing a small HO layout, once I get the room it will be in cleared out of other junk; that's going to be my main "practice" area. I'm also looking around to see if I can't find a glass-top coffee table at a thrift store or garage sale to use as an N-scale piece to go in my reading room. I'll probably be in the planning stages for a bit for both as money has been quite tight lately, but hopefully once things get better I'll be in business. For now, I have two "extra" coffee tables that aren't doing anything but collecting dust; I can probably get started with the N scale on it for now just to try out different ideas before I get a more permanent setup going.


----------

